# Come on wrinklies, complete the words to the second line....



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We come along, on Saturday morning, greeting everybody with a smile.

We come along, on Saturday morning,................................................

(from memory, not Mr Google) :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Ner i'm old enough


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Come on wrinklies, complete the words to the second line*



tonyt said:


> We come along, on Saturday morning, greeting everybody with a smile.
> 
> We come along, on Saturday morning,................................................
> 
> (from memory, not Mr Google) :lol:


Sad old git. :roll:

"We know it's all worthwhile".

The Wife knows the words, if you want the next lines you will have to pay. 
:lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Another one for you wrinklies (substitute "us" for "you"!).

Complete the following:

"When a man grows old...........!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Another one for you wrinklies (substitute "us" for "you"!).
> 
> Complete the following:
> 
> "When a man grows old...........!


While you were obviously spending your Saturday nights boozing it up and singing bawdy songs in the rugby club, I was being a good lad doing a bit of innocent hustling at my local Burton's billiard hall. :lol:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

pippin said:


> Another one for you wrinklies (substitute "us" for "you"!).
> 
> Complete the following:
> 
> "When a man grows old...........!


his ears get bigger? :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pardon?

Please speak up!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is it the saturday morning pictures show? Can't remember the name, or the song.... :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> bognormike ...is it the saturday morning pictures show? Can't remember the name, or the song.... :roll:


Yep, you got it - as others have.

For me it was at the Gaumont, Chadwell Heath. I think 6d and films like Flash Gordon and if it was your Birthday you got to sit upstairs.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Where have all the years gone?






"Children, if you don't be quiet we won't start the Show"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The average weekly attendances of the Saturday clubs were well over 1 million children at a total of 1735 cinemas in the 1950's - amazing.

Was your club similar to Arthur's memories? ........


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> ....KeithChesterfield....Was your club similar to Arthur's memories? ........


Not at all - we were very civilised - I'm talking about Essex after all! 

I think using pea-shooters was about as bad as we got.


----------

